# my husband was prescribed androgel...



## lost1234

months of what we thought was depression and taking anti- depressants. didnt help,actually was worse.
7 weeks ago a big blowout and he leaves, keeping his responsibilities up for both me and the children. he need a break, he needs space...
this week he is feeling worse than ever and finally goes back to the doctor, after the blood tests come back we find his testosterone level is VERY low. doc explains male menopause medically termed andropause...also know as a midlife crisis, and prescribes androgel.
no what? my husband isnt taking all the doc talked about to heart, meaning he isnt accepting what we thought were some of the things wrong with our lives in general, are some of the very syptoms doc talked about...tired, aggrivated, sleep problems, aches,mood swings and generally being unhappy with everything...job, marriage,children,goals... and not knowing why.
I want my husband to be accepting of this( i know it might take a bit ) and come home. I can not fix anything with him,:scratchhead:however those things that had seemed to bother him about me have been taken care of while he has been gone. I did NOTHING but focus on myself and our children. I want to be there and show him my support to get through this...
has anyone heard of or had any experience with this drug? i am hoping it helps him to see what he needs to do to help and care for himself, and yes, i am also hoping he will eventually see how it has affected the rest of his family and come home!


----------



## mommyof3nj

my husband was prescribed Androgel, because his testosterone level was very low. He used it for awhile, but the level did not change. He is now getting testosterone injections which has helped his level, although has not helped his tiredness, which I think is coming from pain medicine for his back!!!! My girlfriends husband has been using androgel for a few years and has had success with it. 
I am sorry to hear what you are going through, hope this helps you to help him!


----------



## CarolineMRF

Male midlife crisis is one of the least talked about, yet troublesome times in both a marriage and a man's life..We women, expect Menopause....Men don't.....

I know with this drug you have to watch out if you have liver problems, diabetes, or have a problem sleeping or breathing and are overweight...

I hope all works out for you...Take care...


----------



## Minncouple

Well, finally something I can help someone with on this board. Far to many people offer totally worng advices and have no clue when it comes to hormones.

I have been involved in bodybuilding and steriods for almost 20 years and have a broader knowledge than the majority of doctors on thsi subject through my years of use AND abuse of these drugs. I will tell you the TRUTH behind them and you can take what you wnat from that. I am sure I will be bashed for much of what i say, but so be it.

First, the mid life crisis line is total BS. The doctor is a complete idiot if he says this. Men, after the age of 30, dramtically lose test levels at an alarming rate. At age 50 it is pretty much non-existant. It is paramount that for a guy to be a guy, he maintain the levels TO AN ACCEPTABLE level. It is NOT the use of these drugs, but the abuse that is talked about in the media.

First, have a full blood panel make up. Make sure to include: Test (free and natural), Estrogen, Tyhroid, Clos. levels, and RBC (Red blood cells). Those are the main factors in balancing hormone levels. Guys bodies can take a major abuse and noramlize pretty easily (like juggling 2 or 3 balls), women it's like juggling 8 balls and most likely if abused, can not return to normal.

So, If the blood work comes back with low test, High estrogen, and a slow thyroid, there is a easy fix. First, if a guy has a level of like the bottom 10-20% of the suggested range on the blood test, a 5gram packet of Adrogel will get him to almost the top of the range. That is a fact, I have helped many folks get this right and now it for a fact. There is also a 2.5 gram pack. he must have a retest about 8 weeks after starting to adjust the dose. Having atest level in the upper 25% is the target. If you are over by more that 50% (as in the test is 100-1000, and your at 1500) you will not be at the right risk/reward level and it is just a waist. I once had my levels at 3800 !!! when the top of the test was 1000. So, get the levels at the upper range.

Second, if there is high estrogen, he will need arimidex. That blocks the estrogen from binding on cells. Estrogen in men cause water retention, moodiness, anger, sluggish feelings. Have the levels at the lower half of the range.

Third, the Thyroid can also be a major culprite with weight gain and tired feelings. Make sure he is good, if not synthroid will be prescribed.

He will need to keep and eye on the prostate test and also give blood every 8-12 weeks as the RBC count will rise once a male is on hormones. Increased RBC means the blood is thicker and puts you at heart conditions alert, also makes you feel very sluggish.

So, once you have all this worked out (it should take 2-3 months witha guy) he should be chemically fine. If there is still issues withe the marraige, it is not due to his test levels.

I have had my levels at almost non-existant levels before and I wnated to die, jump off a building and just plain die. I would never go there again. It is not the use that is wrong, it's the abuse. I am so sick of all these media types grasping for the nxt news story and goverment crack downs on these drugs. Last time I check there are more fat people dying dialy and smokers milking our health care system, than those trying to prevent aging and lead a healthy life.

Sorry for the rant, let me know if you need more help.


----------

